# Terrorists in Georgia



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

The operation was going for 22 hours with heavy shooting from both sides , it all started at night when the anti terror team arrested one of them and other 3 decided not to surrender and started shooting and throwing hand grenades from windows , the goverment doesn't say the name of them yet and a few have said that one of them may be akhmed chatayev or if no then all of them are 100% his team members , heres a small article and video of the assault

https://sg.news.yahoo.com/gunfire-explosions-during-georgia-terror-raid-101836392.html


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The police there don't fool around, do they.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'll bet they are now good terrorists.

May they rest in pieces.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Glad they brought plenty of ammo.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> The police there don't fool around, do they.


Yeah the boys did a good job , I am planning to join the counter-terror group after I graduate , plan to get some knowledge in fighting terrorists and fighting in cities in USA and then go back and teach everything to fellow special forces guys in Georgia.
Sounds like a good plan yeah?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

chemikle said:


> ... plan to get some knowledge in fighting... in cities in USA and then go back and teach everything to fellow special forces guys in Georgia. Sounds like a good plan yeah?


Are you going to invade us? Well, please start with San Francisco and Washington, D.C.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

What part of Georgia was that? Anywhere near Atlanta?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RedLion said:


> What part of Georgia was that? Anywhere near Atlanta?


You jest, right?


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

chemikle said:


> Yeah the boys did a good job , I am planning to join the counter-terror group after I graduate , plan to get some knowledge in fighting terrorists and fighting in cities in USA and then go back and teach everything to fellow special forces guys in Georgia.
> Sounds like a good plan yeah?


Sounds like a excellent plan. You have the right no quit attitude that will take you far in whatever you choose to do. 
I've watched the videos you post here and YouTube and enjoy them very much. 
Good luck and may God bless you in your endeavors. 
BoF.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> You jest, right?


:vs_whistle: :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

chemikle said:


> Yeah the boys did a good job , I am planning to join the counter-terror group after I graduate , plan to get some knowledge in fighting terrorists and fighting in cities in USA and then go back and teach everything to fellow special forces guys in Georgia.
> Sounds like a good plan yeah?


Great Career Choice. Best of Luck and God Speed.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Are you going to invade us? Well, please start with San Francisco and Washington, D.C.


DC first. Drain the swamp of the real domestic terrorists.


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

RedLion said:


> What part of Georgia was that? Anywhere near Atlanta?


Atlanta is already in terrorist hands.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Are there Christians in Georgia anymore ?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

A win for the good guys .... Attaboy!


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Gator Monroe said:


> Are there Christians in Georgia anymore ?


Yes 95% of us are Christian Orthodox
Blessing from the Lord is what made us survive and makes us fight for our religion and traditions from all of the modern bastards trying to destroy all of it. Our religion is what brought us today alive here as we always fought for it.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

chemikle said:


> Yes 95% of us are Christian Orthodox
> Blessing from the Lord is what made us survive and makes us fight for our religion and traditions from all of the modern bastards trying to destroy all of it. Our religion is what brought us today alive here as we always fought for it.


May God continue to bless Georgia!


----------

